# Phone number for Thetford uk



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Hi
Does anybody have a current number to contact Thetford uk, the one i have is number unobtainable. I have tried google and it comes up with the same number i have :roll: 

Paul.


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

If 0114 273 8157 is the number you are trying without success, then all I can suggest is fill in their online contact form at http://www.thetford-europe.com/en/contact.aspx although you may have to wait for a response.

Colin


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Many thanks Colin

The number on my manual and on their website which i have been calling is 02476 322700 and just keeps saying number unobtainable.

I have got through on the number you gave me and have kept it for reference.

Paul.


----------



## Bretonlion (May 1, 2010)

*Thetford Uk ..A working phone number please ..?*

Hi, 
We have emailed and tried to phone Thetford to no avail .. and all we want is to find out what fridge has superseded our old one and where to find the best priced replacement..? 
Model is N80EL R .. Type C11 .. S No E117D0044 
Hopefully some one here can help us .. 
Thanks 
Rgds 
Chris


----------



## GEOMAR (Mar 16, 2008)

*thetford phone number*

The phone number is 01709 76675
GEOMAR


----------

